# Tax Relief on Professional Body Subscriptions



## PolkaDot (19 Jul 2011)

I've been trying to clarify if I am eligible to claim tax relief on membership fees which I have paid for the past few years to Engineers Ireland. They are the professional body for Engineers in Ireland (similar to the likes of ACCA etc for accountants).

I cannot find a clear answer on the revenue website.

Does anyone know if it is possible to claim tax relief on subscriptions to professional bodies?

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (19 Jul 2011)

Think you might be able to claim for previous years but as far as I know it was stopped in the last budget. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## T McGibney (19 Jul 2011)

This blog post might answer your question. Whether or not the fees are allowable will depend more on your own work employment circumstances than anything else.


----------



## PolkaDot (19 Jul 2011)

I don't think the above blog info applies to me as my employer does not pay my subscription, I pay it myself.

I think the relief was removed this year alright. But it looks like it might be possible to claim for previous years.

Does anyone know is it possible to do on PAYE online and what is the correct option to choose?


----------



## T McGibney (19 Jul 2011)

PolkaDot said:


> I don't think the above blog info applies to me as my employer does not pay my subscription, I pay it myself.



The same principles will apply.


----------



## PolkaDot (19 Jul 2011)

Ok fair enough thanks. Ignoring this year though, how do I claim the relief for the last few years?

There does not seem to be a credit to claim on the PAYE online. Do I need to ring the revenue?


----------

